# Mainspring Order?



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Looking for a mainspring, im new to ordering these, but i thing this is the correct measurements

Thickness 0.10mm

Height 3.4mm

Lengh 510mm

The barrel of the mainspring is 9.4mm

its for a pocket watch, i have checked the cousins website an no luck, where esle should i be looking?

Thanks in advance

Jonathan


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Have you tried Meadows and Passmore?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

...Or even Northern Watch and Clock Supplies...


----------

